
Google Removes Pirate Bay Frontpage From Search Results - mindplunge
http://torrentfreak.com/google-removes-pirate-bay-frontpage-from-search-results-091002/
======
tumult
Please direct your hate towards anyone in Congress in 1998, when the DMCA was
passed unanimously.

~~~
heyadayo
The DMCA is surprisingly fair and well balanced.

\- The content owner may sent a counter-notification, and the Online Service
Provider _must_ put the content back up with two weeks, or it may be held
liable for monetary damages.

\- The original DMCA notice issuer must then actually sue the content owner to
actually remove the content

\- If the issuer makes a false claim, and it can be shown that they knew it
was false, then they can be held liable for significant fines under the DMCA.

The only downside I see is that an average Joe doesn't know how this works and
can easily have their content removed for ten days or longer. For breaking
news and the like, ten days on the internet can be an eternity. But usually
its not a problem.

I'm curious, how would you address this problem better?

~~~
nathos
Criminalizing all circumvention of access control is "fair and well balanced"?
Even if the circumvention does not result in the infringement of copyright?

The DMCA enabled the broken, DRM-ridden media landscape we enjoy today.

~~~
heyadayo
Maybe, maybe not, but with respect to the posted article which is clearly
referencing § 512(c), the DMCA is surprisingly fair and well balanced.

We're talking about takedown procedures, not DRM.

------
mindplunge
Update:

Google said on Friday that an error caused the search engine to remove The
Pirate Bay from its search pages.

"Google received a (Digital Millennium Copyright Act) take-down request that
erroneously listed Thepiratebay.org, and as a result, this URL was
accidentally removed from the Google search index," Google said in a
statement. "We are now correcting the removal, and you can expect to see
Thepiratebay.org back in Google search results this afternoon."

Later, Google updated it's statement: "The removal appears to be an internal
error and not part of a DMCA request."

Separately, The Pirate Bay's site appeared down Friday afternoon at 1:15 p.m.
PT, at least in many U.S. areas.

------
mynameishere
Maybe they just want people to use this instead:

[http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=003849996876419856805:erhh...](http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=003849996876419856805:erhhdbygrma)

------
rms
I could certainly understand the justification for removing individual
torrents, maybe even the broad category of pornography, but why the front
page?

~~~
yason
What's wrong with pornography?

~~~
rms
Nothing. I was assuming that 100% of the pornography is copyright infringing
and so the pornographer's union was correct in trying to DMCA it away, but I
guess it is possible that there is CC licensed amateur pornography out there.

------
kierank
Hopefully experts-exchange will be added to that list...

~~~
jacquesm
And anything referring to 'sedo'.

------
ryne
I must be uninformed about something but why is Pirate Bay getting all the
flack from the DMCA; having their servers raided, going to court, this. Aren't
there a dozen other torrent indexers to persecute?

------
wmf
Update: As usual, this "story" was a mistake that was corrected within hours.
Yet another case where a 24-hour delay would have helped.

------
stcredzero
Perhaps an opportunity for Bing to make inroads?

~~~
immad
Google still finds <http://thepiratebay.org/browse>

But Bing wins with the front page:
[http://www.bing.com/search?q=pirate+bay&go=&form=QBL...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=pirate+bay&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n)

On a side note: The way bing shows the first result it made it feel like an ad
and I skipped it the first time.

Also: The related search results in Bing are quite useful.

